# Local Football Predictions / Thoughts



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I got tired of seeing "Jazz playing for playoffs" in the section so I thought I'd pose this question about the 3 bigger local schools. If you're a WSU, or SUU, or Dixie fan.... I apologize!

How is your team going to end up this year, and what are your thoughts on the other two schools?

By my thumbnail pic, you'd guess I bleed red... I watch all of the big 3 play as much as I can. I am excited about the upcoming season for the three schools.

I think Utah is as loaded as they've been, but are replacing a stout RB (though Williams could be very good if he doesn't fumble too much) and some LBs. I don't know that I consider replacing Wilson a bad thing. Utah defensively could be as good as they've ever been and if they can get anything from the "throw game" as KWhitt calls it, they could be special. Utah's receivers have taken a lot of criticism over the past two years, but I believe it had a lot to do with Travis Wilson. Utah's O and D lines are great which will get them through many of these games barring injury! I suspect Utah will get their annual loss to Arizona, likely lose at UCLA, and they'll find another loss along the way maybe to Oregon, or on the road at one of the other schools. I am predicting another 9-3 season for Utah. 

As for BYU, this schedule is legit! Bronco bolted at the right time. I am not saying this because I think BYU gets beat in all the games. However I believe they lose the majority if Bronco was there. I think Kilani will have these guys ready and will come out ahead in a couple of the big games. I don't know how this will work with Mangum and Hill both being stud QBs. Mangum is a special kid to take the back seat after what he accomplished a year ago. I believe he's a legit NFL QB. I think BYU will do fine but may get hurt by their lack of depth as they continue to play these tought teams. I think a 7-8 win season would be remarkable by these guys.

I honestly don't know enough about Utah State to make a honest statement about these guys. I know there's been a little bad press with the former player now in the NFL. Plus they lost a bunch of kids to graduation and NFL. Looking at their schedule, I would think they will be looking at a 6-7 win season. 

On another topic, does BYU get into the Big 12? The climate is changing every day. If things go political, there isn't a chance of it... But I heard yesterday that if the Big 12 expands, they'll owe Fox and ESPN somewhere in the neighborhood of 640 million dollars.. Thats a lot of money to lose. If they do end up expanding though, I believe they've got about a 50% chance of getting an invite. 

Totally excited to get this thing going! September is by far the best month of the year! Football, hunting, the temps cool down a bit, etc! Like Christmas all month long!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Utah will be lucky if they come out 9-3 this year, I think more like 8-4. BYU is about 2 years away from being a good team again and I am predicting 5 losses for them. I am really interested to see how Detmer fares as a college OC and his play calling. I think he has all the skills but this first season is going to be a learning experience for him.

Very interested to see how my Bayou Bengals do in Lambeau against Wisconsin. The Badgers have a little added incentive to win since LSU stole their defensive co-ordinator from them this year and LSU has already lost two of their best starters on defense for the year during this last couple of weeks of practice.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Go Aggies!!!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

I bleed red as well, and I really am hoping that we can start getting more of the passing game involved in our offensive scheme. With Booker last year it was hard to justify going away from him, but when he got hurt, it really showed how stagnant our offense was without him. If we can utilize Troy Williams I think that he would bring a lot to the table. 

As much as I hate it that BYU swept up Kilani from Utah, I think that he is going to do great things from them in the near future. As far as the Big 12 is concerned... I think that it will be close but I think ultimately they will find themselves on the outside looking in whether that is because they chose 2 other teams, or they decided not to expand at all.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I think all three teams go 8-4. 

Utah Losses - BYU, @ UCLA, @ASU, Oregon

I think BYU getting Utah early is a big advantage. BYU will have better play at the Q early and I have questions about the running back. If Utah can run the ball, they will probably win. I think that BYU will play toe to toe with Utah and end winning on a Late FG or TD with the better Q. I think UCLA will be the team to beat in the South. Arizona State may not have the best season, but late in the season at home with a chance to go to a bowl game is a potential for disaster for the Utes especially with Oregon looming in the distance. Oregon in my opinion will be looking for revenge on accounts to the beating that they took in Eugene last year. I think Ute also drops this game. 

BYU losses @MSU, @BSU, vs UCLA, vs MSST

BYU has to address the QB situation, but that is a good problem to have. I think that UCLA will be in the final four and will win on the road at BYU. MSST is going to be underrated this year after losing future cowboys star Dak Prescott aka Tebow 2.0. The SEC other than Vanderbilt will be a tough out this year. Michigan State did lose a QB, but they are well coached and will be extremely tough to beat at home. Boise State is a tough place to play and has developed a rivalry with BYU. This game will be a nail biter, but I think the smurf turf squadron is too much for the cougs. 

Utah State Losses @BYU, @USC, @BSU, vs SDST

If USU can keep Myers healthy, the mountain west other than the big dogs this year Boise and San Diego State should not be an issue. Utah State will keep on the tradition of sucking at BYU until no one expects them to win and they pull it off. (I hate that last statement, even though it is true). USC will not overlook the Ags this time. (Last time 17-14).

And BYU would be dumb not to join the big 12 if presented an invitation. Money, Media, and Recruiting. I understand their will be some money to be lost with Fox and ESPN, however it would be the best thing for the program to jump ship. I do think the big 12 would look at Colorado State, Memphis, USF/UCF, and Cinncinati before BYU. Colorado State, because the Denver market is bigger than the SLC market. Memphis for basketball. Cincinnati for the market and OHIO recruiting. Florida school for the market and recruiting. I don't buy the argument about travel in the case of the big 12. You have to catch connecting flights to Des Moines (ISU), Morgantown or Pittsburgh with bus ride (WVU), Lubbock (TTU), Norman/Stillwater (OU/OSU), and Lawrence/Manhattan (K/KS). Pretty much the only direct flights that are available in all of these places is to Dallas. When you have to hit connecting flights, it really doesn't matter in the scheme of traveling. I think the big 12 would look at recruiting, markets, and prestige before travel. I just think that the state of Utah is not up to par with recruits and that will be the downfall in the selection process for BYU.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I will be at the Aggies game----------------- unless the weather dictates hunting grouse.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I predict the following:

1- when BYU does something remotely well, their fans will rub in in everyone's faces. Additionally they will take this streak as proof that their team is special and spout figures to "prove" themselves right. 

2- when things don't go well for BYU, their fans will make every possible excuse to explain away their misfortune. 

3- when BYU is caught playing dirty, their fans will claim they are being treated unfairly and are picked on.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I ask why do we have a sports section and no politics in this forum.
More people care about politics than sports.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> I ask why do we have a sports section and no politics in this forum.
> More people care about politics than sports.


Mainly because Goob can't make a recipe out of politics. But his Aggie Baked Beans are to die for!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I root for whichever team is playing BYU that week!!


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Bax* said:


> I predict the following:
> 
> 1- when BYU does something remotely well, their fans will rub in in everyone's faces. Additionally they will take this streak as proof that their team is special and spout figures to "prove" themselves right.
> 
> ...


I predict that no matter how BYU fans act, certain people will despise them and take every opportunity to insult them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*No Porno section on the UWN*



Hoopermat said:


> I ask why do we have a sports section and no politics in this forum.
> More people care about politics than sports.


Yeah well more people care about sex than sports and the Forum has no Porno section.

We tried politics once, actually twice if you count the old forum, and it went poorly for us. I mean give me a break, it's Utah, the most conservative place on the planet. It was like two bald men fighting over a comb.

Anyway, there's plenty of outdoor forums that do politics. I recommend the GutPile for starters.

I also recommend coming in the backdoor with the lively "they're gonna take our guns away" thread ploy we run every POUS election year and for about 9 months after the POUS election if a Democrat wins.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Just for the record, my two favorite team are LSU and whoever is playing any other SEC school that weekend... :grin:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

BYU will win most of the games they should, but lose 1 they shouldn't.
They'll lose the games they should, but will win 1 they shouldn't. But it will be exciting football to watch with the two QBs they have this year. Plus, new coaching - no one really knows how that is going to turn out. But Bronco left the cupboards full, so that should help the new coaches.

Utah - Will win a game they shouldn't, and lose one they should win. Utefan will talk all year about making the 12-Pack title game, but won't, and will finish bottom 3 in the south. 

Neither team will be relevant outside the state of Utah.

Hmmm. Reading that, seems like that pretty much sums up every year of college football in Utah. 

Go Cougs!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Is the BYU channel going to EVER quit running the replay of Michigan-BYU from 1984. Good grief I see it almost every week on there. Give it a rest people it was 32 years ago, enough already.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Is the BYU channel going to EVER quit running the replay of Michigan-BYU from 1984. Good grief I see it almost every week on there. Give it a rest people it was 32 years ago, enough already.


BUT - if that was the LAST and ONLY time your team would play for a title, you'd run it as well. ;-) The replays of the old games are fun to me. The one thing it does for me, is helps me realize just how much better football is today than 30 years ago. The players, even at BYU are bigger, stronger, faster, and the teams are better. Though, so are everyone else's teams so there is that. But the game has really changed a lot, mostly for the better. Those old games are a reminder of that to me.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Is the BYU channel going to EVER quit running the replay of Michigan-BYU from 1984. Good grief I see it almost every week on there. Give it a rest people it was 32 years ago, enough already.


My question is do you watch it every time that it is ran?

You do know that there are a few other channels and a on/off button on that TV.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> My question is do you watch it every time that it is ran?
> 
> You do know that there are a few other channels and a on/off button on that TV.


Nope I don't watch it, I see it on the guide as I am looking at those few other channels you mention.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I also recommend coming in the backdoor with the lively "they're gonna take our guns away" thread ploy we run every POUS election year and 9 months after the POUS election if a Democrat wins.
> 
> .


Don't we usually also have one of these about a week after the "D" wins the presidency, after the apocalypse crowd makes a run on the gun/sporting goods stores and buys up all the ammo? It usually is spiced in with a complaint that we can't buy any ammo or components that we want?

As for the original question, I predict the Utes will go 9-4, having a solid but unspectacular year and will be 3-0 non conference and 5-4 in conference. They will go to either the Sun or the Vegas bowl and win their game. As always, the offense will hold the Utes back, but the D will be stout.

The cougs will finish 8-5, going 7-5 in the regular year and also winning some mid tier bowl game. Taysom will get hurt again, but Mangum will do as well or better. Cougarfans will start the Mangum for Heisman in 2017 a year early. They will find out about the big 12 decision after the season starts. (No predictions on that. :noidea

The Aggies will go 7-5 in the regular season and lose their bowl game.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah well more people care about sex than sports and the Forum has no Porno section.
> 
> We tried politics once, actually twice if you count the old forum, and it went poorly for us. I mean give me a break, it's Utah, the most conservative place on the planet. It was like two bald men fighting over a comb.
> 
> ...


OK now that made me laugh out loud.

As for my predictions..... I predict that I will not see one football game this season....I predict that I will be doing something else for every game.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Utah State played really good last night. 

Utah has some work to do....


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Utah State played really good last night.
> 
> Utah has some work to do....


Yeah I was sitting at the Utah game and got an update about the Utah State score and I have to say I was surprised to see such a high score for them. Hopefully they can continue their success this season.

As far as Utah goes....I agree they definitely need some work. It almost seemed that it took them 3 quarters to wake up and figure out they were at an actual game and not just scrimmage. I will say I'm excited for the offense with Troy williams. I think that as the season goes on he will settle in and if our O line can shape up we might actually have a legit passing offense. On the defensive side.... well.... if we play like we did last night... Byu will pick us apart.:x


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

USU had a decent O line- which translated to a decent running game. They may have been keeping the passing game under wraps because I didn't see it. Our secondary didn't seem to progress from last year but over -all very disciplined - few penalties which was good to see.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

If you want to see a game in Utah tomorrow that has a nationally ranked team playing, SUU plays Southeastern Louisiana University .


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Weak 1 for USU and Utah - told us, well, nothing. Nothing at all. Except they can both beat Big Sky schools. So, yea. 

Week 1 for BYU was decent enough. Early season stupid penalties killed a couple of drives. The running game is solid. The position play is solid. The line is about where it was last year. The defense did a pretty good job against Arizona. Both big plays came when they overdid a blitz package - live by it, die by it I guess. Not a bad game for a team of coaches that have never been in that position in a D1 game before. 

Thing is - BYU is the only team that learned anything about themselves. Should be a good game against Utah this week.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Another exciting rivalry game. Never a dull moment on these. 

As a Ute fan, I'm thrilled and relieved, but the cougs should be good this year. Good luck to them the rest of the way. We need to clean up the turnovers.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, that game was exciting, but UGLY! Seemed like both teams wanted to lose and BYU just went the extra mile. Utah was lucky to come away with a win, and IF BYU had won I'd say the same thing about them. 

Any team that turns the ball over 6 times does not deserve the victory. Any team that can only generate 13 points on 6 turnovers, some on a short field, does not deserve to win.

EDIT: I will say though, the fourth quarter was more fun to watch. At least by then both teams seemed to get their heads on straight.


----------

